# can't access books on my new kindle



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My screen died on my K2 so Amazon shipped me another one.  I used the USB to copy all my books off my old Kindle and put them into a file on my computer.  Then I copied them all to my new Kindle and put them into the documents folder.  I can see them all listed on my home pages and I can read ones I used Calibre to install on the original K, but when I try to access an Amazon book, I get the "can't access book, download it again" message.  Did I forget to do something?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You cannot transfer Amazon files from one Kindle to the other, they are locked to that Kindle. You will need to re-download from Amazon, or you can do it from your archive.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I'll get started on it soon, with over 100 books it's going to take a while.


----------

